# Chinese Vox HW or USA Made Boutique Amp??



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have, as my wife likes to point out, too many amps. However, they are all of the Fender and Marshall sound. 
I've been gassing for awhile now for a Vox AC15/30 style amp and have been debating whether it's better to get a Chinese Hand Wired Vox or go the US boutique route for something along the lines of a Badcat Cub, Tophat Royale, Dr.Z, Divide by 13, etc. I was hoping to get some real world feedback from you guys and gals on the forum. Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

John123 said:


> I have, as my wife likes to point out, too many amps. However, they are all of the Fender and Marshall sound.
> I've been gassing for awhile now for a Vox AC15/30 style amp and have been debating whether it's better to get a Chinese Hand Wired Vox or go the US boutique route for something along the lines of a Badcat Cub, Tophat Royale, Dr.Z, Divide by 13, etc. I was hoping to get some real world feedback from you guys and gals on the forum. Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!!


Boutique = pine cabinet.
But other than that, I know that the Vox HW actually sound great from a number of people who know more than me about noise making boxes.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I tried the Vox AC15 just a few weeks ago, it's a good sounding amp and it's got one thing I always look for: resonance (unlike the Boss Katana at low levels). I didn't buy the Vox for only 1 reason: it's Chinese made. But if that doesn't bother you, I'd recommend it (for sound only, I don't know about its reliability).


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> I tried the Vox AC15 just a few weeks ago, it's a good sounding amp and it's got one thing I always look for: resonance (unlike the Boss Katana at low levels). I didn't buy the Vox for only 1 reason: it's Chinese made. But if that doesn't bother you, I'd recommend it (for sound only, I don't know about its reliability).


If it's a hand wired amp, does it make a difference whose hands did the wiring?


----------



## Tigger25 (Jun 10, 2021)

John123 said:


> I have, as my wife likes to point out, too many amps. However, they are all of the Fender and Marshall sound.
> I've been gassing for awhile now for a Vox AC15/30 style amp and have been debating whether it's better to get a Chinese Hand Wired Vox or go the US boutique route for something along the lines of a Badcat Cub, Tophat Royale, Dr.Z, Divide by 13, etc. I was hoping to get some real world feedback from you guys and gals on the forum. Thanks in advance and have a great weekend!!


Not to confuse things any more, but I recently bought an AC30CCH and I am blown away with it. Yeah it's not handwired but it seems solidly built and between the normal channel and Topboost a huge variety of tones. I have played a lot of amps over the years and owned vintage hardwired amps...there is nothing lacking in this model. Just another option and opinion! And indeed a Vox does not sound like a Fender or Marshall.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

John123 said:


> If it's a hand wired amp, does it make a difference whose hands did the wiring?


Nope, no difference. It's easy to see Chinese quality has improved markedly in the last few years (though it's inconsistent across brands & years).

The money still supports the CCP directly though, and companies are 'forced' into sharing their technology if they do business there. Anything but Chinese.


----------



## Tigger25 (Jun 10, 2021)

FatStrat2 said:


> Nope, no difference. It's easy to see Chinese quality has improved markedly in the last few years (though it's inconsistent across brands & years).
> 
> The money still supports the CCP directly though, and companies are 'forced' into sharing their technology if they do business there. Anything but Chinese.


that is a very good point, something I have been thinking about with all goods purchased these days. In fact, I would not have bought my Vox new for that reason...it's tough but at least with used goods the money is going back to someone local.

And yes it's not a slam against a country itself...but the politics and lack of transparency etc.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

John123 said:


> Hand Wired Vox


Not much hand-wiring when it's mostly PCB.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Not much hand-wiring when it's mostly PCB.
> 
> View attachment 373972


Then why does Vox call them "Hand Wired"?? Copied from VOX site: "The VOX Hand-Wired Series relies on the painstaking technique of turret board hand-wiring – a method requiring a high level of skill and craftsmanship – is used, resulting in wiring that’s beautiful in its artistry"


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I recently had a Matchless HC30, Black Cat30 and AC30CC1 all here at the same time.

This is just my opinion but All three are pretty different amps that share some overlap in characteristics and three totally different price points. 

The AC30 was a good amp and had the chime sound but lacked the touch/feel and over all dimensional tone the other two got going on which isn’t a bad thing either if you want that from your AC30 it was a good amp. I didn’t even know it was made in China haha I thought they were made in UK.

The HC30 is the best of the three if you can get it going but the Black Cat not far behind and the best out of the three for handling home levels while keeping depth and just being a beast in rehearsel room/live setup.

I sold the AC30 and kept the other two.


----------



## Tigger25 (Jun 10, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> I recently had a Matchless HC30, Black Cat30 and AC30CC1 all here at the same time.
> 
> This is just my opinion but All three are pretty different amps that share some overlap in characteristics and three totally different price points.
> 
> ...


Very cool, and I have heard fantastic things about the HC30. I wonder what speaker was in that AC30CC1 probably the light weight neodymium speaker...which is not a classic vox speaker. I am guessing the other two amps probably had better speakers. Still a good comparison.

I remember seeing the Bad Cat amps when visiting NYC, would love to hear one, one of these days!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

John123 where is link where Vox writes that this Chinese amp is hand wired ?

Paul Running you have the link where this picture comes from?

A hand wired amp will not sound any better than a PCB amp.
IF and only IF the parts used are of the same quality.
Which is not always the case. Often the pots and jacks in PCBs are less resistant, to name but one thing.

Except that a hand wired amp is much easier to repair ( if it need ) so less time at the technician equals savings for the customer.
À good hand wired amp is a good invest.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Tigger25 said:


> Very cool, and I have heard fantastic things about the HC30. I wonder what speaker was in that AC30CC1 probably the light weight neodymium speaker...which is not a classic vox speaker. I am guessing the other two amps probably had better speakers. Still a good comparison.
> 
> I remember seeing the Bad Cat amps when visiting NYC, would love to hear one, one of these days!


I tried Greenback, V30, g1265’s, Eminence legend , WGS ET90, Matchless and Badcat Branded Celestions with all three amps. It was a fun weekend.


----------



## Tigger25 (Jun 10, 2021)

tdotrob said:


> I tried Greenback, V30, g1265’s, Eminence legend , WGS ET90, Matchless and Badcat Branded Celestions with all three amps. It was a fun weekend.


that sounds like a thorough comparison!


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I believe that some are made in UK and have completely handwired boards:

















I know that there are some Chinese made ones.
I would opt for the UK made simply because China is full tricks and lies.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought they were made in Vietnam?


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Latole said:


> John123 where is link where Vox writes that this Chinese amp is hand wired ?
> 
> Paul Running you have the link where this picture comes from?
> 
> ...








The Vox AC30 Hand Wired Guitar Amplifier


The VOX Hand-Wired Series relies on the painstaking technique of turret board hand-wiring, a method requiring a high level of skill and craftsmanship.




voxamps.com


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> I recently had a Matchless HC30, Black Cat30 and AC30CC1 all here at the same time.
> 
> This is just my opinion but All three are pretty different amps that share some overlap in characteristics and three totally different price points.
> 
> ...


Great review. However, you're comparing 2 handwired amps to a mass produced PCB amp; apples and oranges or Porsche and VW!! I wonder how the AC30 HW version would compare?


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Glen Morris of Morris Amps in Welland Ontario just built and AMAZING 27 watt Vox AC30/Matchless sounding amp with an ef86 preamp. It sounds incredible, and is true point to point handwired (meaning no circuit board at all, each component wired to the next). I'm definitely having him build me one. They are the best amps around, and why not buy local! Here's a couple iphone videos of it.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CRNNKDQMxDq/


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

John123 said:


> Great review. However, you're comparing 2 handwired amps to a mass produced PCB amp; apples and oranges or Porsche and VW!! I wonder how the AC30 HW version would compare?


For sure that’s why I put in the comment the price points were very different.

that said I don’t find too much difference between the hand wired and the cc1/cc2 version


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

GouldyGuitar said:


> Glen Morris of Morris Amps in Welland Ontario just built and AMAZING 27 watt Vox AC30/Matchless sounding amp with an ef86 preamp. It sounds incredible, and is true point to point handwired (meaning no circuit board at all, each component wired to the next). I'm definitely having him build me one. They are the best amps around, and why not buy local! Here's a couple iphone videos of it.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CRNNKDQMxDq/


Must be really new, cause there's no info about it on his website!!


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

John123 said:


> Must be really new, cause there's no info about it on his website!!


Very new! he texted me some videos when he was working on the prototype a few months back. He just finished it!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The Vox hand-wired series amps are made in Vietnam. The regular Vox lines are made in China and they have put out some limited editions made in the UK.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

My band mate has a vox AC15HW and a Z wreck Jr. Both are incredible amps and I honestly favour the vox over the z wreck Jr. Now a z wreck isn't the same circuit as an AC15, but they are pretty close. For the price of a used AC15HW ($1000-$1400) it's kicks serious ass. I'd say a used z wreck wouldn't be a lot more than that but good luck finding one. I haven't tried out any of the other boutique Vox style offerings, but they seem to be very well regarded and you wouldn't be out much $$$ if you were to decide to sell it. I vote AC15HW, especially if you can get one with a celestion blue in it


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

John123 said:


> The Vox AC30 Hand Wired Guitar Amplifier
> 
> 
> The VOX Hand-Wired Series relies on the painstaking technique of turret board hand-wiring, a method requiring a high level of skill and craftsmanship.
> ...


"John123 where is link where Vox writes that this Chinese amp is hand wired ?"

I don't see where it is wrote Made in China or I miss something ?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

GouldyGuitar said:


> Glen Morris of Morris Amps in Welland Ontario just built and AMAZING 27 watt Vox AC30/Matchless sounding amp with an ef86 preamp. It sounds incredible, and is true point to point handwired (meaning no circuit board at all, each component wired to the next). I'm definitely having him build me one. They are the best amps around, and why not buy local! Here's a couple iphone videos of it.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CRNNKDQMxDq/


I'm tempted by that one and I'm not even playing a lot of electric guitar these days  Glen is always cooking up something new.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Latole said:


> "John123 where is link where Vox writes that this Chinese amp is hand wired ?"
> 
> I don't see where it is wrote Made in China or I miss something ?


They are made in Vietnam, unless they have changed location very recently. Here’s a back panel shot of an AC30HW2X from a recent Reverb ad.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

What the F***. Vietnam, China or Indonesia; it still isn't UK, USA or Canada. Furthermore, most of these plants are owned, if not totally, then in part by China, just like so many other major corps in the world.
The 50th Ann Models where made in China!! Just goes to show , these large corps. don't give a shit about their workforce; it's just the bottom line that matters!!


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Anybody know anything about Oxygen Amplifiers, out of Vancouver. Specifically the 18 watt Ozone?


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

John123 said:


> What the F***. Vietnam, China or Indonesia; it still isn't UK, USA or Canada. Furthermore, most of these plants are owned, if not totally, then in part by China, just like so many other major corps in the world.
> The 50th Ann Models where made in China!! Just goes to show , these large corps. don't give a shit about their workforce; it's just the bottom line that matters!!


^ I find that's mostly true and I know all about your possible frustration.

But there are still quite a few amps out there that sound really good and are still manufactured in the countries you mentioned as well as Korea, Japan or Indonesia - you just need to shop carefully and expect to pay a bit more. IMO, Indonesia is the new Korea where Korea was the new Japan. Quality stuff comes out of all 3 countries.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

John123 said:


> What the F***. Vietnam, China or Indonesia; it still isn't UK, USA or Canada. Furthermore, most of these plants are owned, if not totally, then in part by China, just like so many other major corps in the world.
> The 50th Ann Models where made in China!! Just goes to show , these large corps. don't give a shit about their workforce; it's just the bottom line that matters!!


Good point. Vietnam, China and Indonesia are all the same and are definitely not the UK, USA or Canada, which are places where companies make good amps and definitely give a shit about their workforce. And we all know the Vox plant in Vietnam is owned by China, at least in part. 

Even if you get an amp “made” somewhere you prefer, you’d still probably have a bunch of components made in China.

Good luck with your amp search.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

After all the bs from the Orange Prez and the stupidity of at least half the population, made in usa means nothing to me now. For me made in where ever is just fine. Just not usa.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

jdto said:


> They are made in Vietnam, unless they have changed location very recently. Here’s a back panel shot of an AC30HW2X from a recent Reverb ad.
> 
> View attachment 374048


On the inside things have moved on (or should we say back?) from the 2007 hybrid hand-wired/PCB amps. These made-in-Vietnam ACs have a more traditional approach derived from Dick Denney and Derek Underwood's 'Contempo' L-shaped chassis design of 1960. So, we have a meticulous turret board for the electronics, then chassis-mounted pots, transformers and valve bases.









Vox AC30HW2X & AC15HW1 review


Vox updates its hand-wired combos with more features and better usability




www.musicradar.com


----------



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

I love my CC2X. Sounds as good or better than the '63 I had and the chassis build quality is excellent with a usable master volume.. I found the HW's to sound more Marshall like when wound up.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

numb41 said:


> I thought they were made in Vietnam?


My Vox AC4Hw1 is and the inside is definitely what you would think of when you think handwired.


----------

